# Article on the Poachers



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here it is...........http://www.caller.com/sports/outdoo...d1-e012-1edd-e053-0100007fa47c-373865161.html


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Sikes is an EDF prostitute - there was nothing recreational about this catch. It was charterboat captain doing an illegal commercial trip.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

"This is certainly one of the largest recreational red snapper seizures we've seen in over a decade in the Gulf of Mexico," Antonaras said. "The quantity of fish makes it unusual."

These fish were caught to be sold to others for profit and Antonaras knows it. The option right now for the offenders is $750 per fish unless they provide information on who has been purchasing fish from this individual. I would call it a unlicensed commercial fishing trip with unlicensed commercial fishermen.

In absolutely no way was this ever a recreational fishing trip.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

That's like saying "a coastal local wearing white rubber boots" was busted with his recreational cash of 2500 grams of meth. He probably had a buyer lined up but we'll still say it was his "recreational" supply. On second thought that scenario may be entirely plausible. Never mind.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a feeling all along this would end up being used against recs...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

There's only one reason the word "recreational" would even be used in the story. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Would not surprise me to see them start calling the Mexicans that are busted all the time with snapper and sharks recreational fishermen also. If they are going to lie, might as well lie big.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of shorts. Less than 3.5 per lb. on average. 

Weird part is that it was only three guys. That's 162 drops each using one hook, or 81 drops each with a two hook rig, for just the red snapper. Another 50 (or 25) drops each for the v's. 

I consider myself a relatively hard core fisherman, but I'd wager I've never dropped 162 in a single day. Likely never dropped 81 times in a single day. I don't park over shorts, so perhaps I drop less. But, I don't even I carry enough bait to bait 640 hooks. Perhaps it was some real tough squid. 

How are they even icing down 2000 lbs? I carry a ton of ice, but still, they must have had almost 1,000 quarts of just ice when they left the dock (assuming iced down properly). 

I'm beginning to suspect these guys were just running the fish in, as opposed to catching them. But, even that does not make sense. If this was a dedicated black market deal, why not use hidden holds, as opposed to coolers on the deck? 

I think there is a bunch more to this story. 

Nevertheless, whose boat is it? Not like there are that many of this model in Freeport.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Sounds like a bunch of shorts. Less than 3.5 per lb. on average.
> 
> Weird part is that it was only three guys. That's 162 drops each using one hook, or 81 drops each with a two hook rig, for just the red snapper. Another 50 (or 25) drops each for the v's.
> 
> ...


 They had 2 electric reels, similar to the one's used by the guy's fishing for swordfish. They were not hand cranked as some have suggested.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

How did they catch so many when these fish are endangered? lol


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I hate to criticize the LEO's they have a tough job and I don't know all the details. But if they suspected these fish were going to be sold why not do the minimum bit of surveillance and get the market and poacher at the same time?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Allegedly the owner was keeping them for sale at his restaurant.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

So, whats the name of the restaurant allegedly owned/operated by the accused?


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

dragginfool said:


> How did they catch so many when these fish are endangered? lol


X2


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Ernest said:


> So, whats the name of the restaurant allegedly owned/operated by the accused?


Don't know, the local guy I spoke with down there told me that info but I didn't ask details I'm not familiar with Freeport in the last 8+ years so I wouldn't recognize it anyway. Shouldn't be hard to figure it out by boat make/model tho not many southports in Texas I believe

Makes sense that a restaurant guy could handle that much fish


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That article is misleading at best along with being incomplete.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope the fine is huge.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ernest said:


> So, whats the name of the restaurant allegedly owned/operated by the accused?


 Pretty sure the owner of the boat does not own a restaurant, unless all these years he was claiming someone else's boat as his own.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Fearless said:


> Hope the fine is huge.


 $750 per fish is huge..... In the area of 500K unless names are given.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

The article says rec, then speaks of commercial activities. These are basic contradictions.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess this Capt. didn't feel like paying $16/lb or leasing some snapper quota.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

"This opens the door for recreational poaching, according to Shane Cantrell, executive director of the Charter Fisherman's Association, who believes this regulatory loophole is hampering the recovery of gulf's population of red snapper, an overfished and highly regulated species."

Really??? Overfished? Recovery?? LOL.. This guy is full of it! Blaming Recs,.. like always.. When it is crystal clear...


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

If three " Recreational " fisherman can go out and make a haul like this , the commercial guys that are claiming lack of fish must be really bad at what they do....LOL


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Would not surprise me to see them start calling the Mexicans that are busted all the time with snapper and sharks recreational fishermen also. If they are going to lie, might as well lie big.


"in other news.... band of non-domestic recreational fishermen make off with thousands of pounds of illegally caught red snapper in their private fleet of lanchas" ha.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sikes posted this pic of the unlicensed commercial boat on FB. If two guys walk in a bank with shotguns and rob the place, are they bank robbers or hunters?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang that South Port must have been filled to the rim with fish, glad they busted them.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

hilton said:


> Sikes is an EDF prostitute - there was nothing recreational about this catch. It was charterboat captain doing an illegal commercial trip.


no joke with a quote like this...

This opens the door for what could be mistaken as recreational poaching, according to Shane Cantrell, executive director of the Charter Fisherman's Association, who believes this regulatory loophole is hampering the recovery of gulf's population of red snapper, an overfished and highly regulated species.
"Incidents like these by private recreational fishermen highlight the failures of private angler leadership, not a failure in management of the fishery," Cantrell said. "Rather than doing their jobs and developing solutions to overfishing, state resource agencies are forcing anglers into civil disobedience. This punishes all of us."


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The were thieves and poachers and nothing else. Whomever was taking the fish from them is just as guilty.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

stdreb27 said:


> no joke with a quote like this...
> 
> This opens the door for what could be mistaken as recreational poaching, according to Shane Cantrell, executive director of the Charter Fisherman's Association, who believes this regulatory loophole is hampering the recovery of gulf's population of red snapper, an overfished and highly regulated species.
> "Incidents like these by private recreational fishermen highlight the failures of private angler leadership, not a failure in management of the fishery," Cantrell said. "Rather than doing their jobs and developing solutions to overfishing, state resource agencies are forcing anglers into civil disobedience. This punishes all of us."


:headknock:headknock


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I sent Sikes an email about this, and he did take time to answer.



> Mr. Sikes, with all due respect, the people involved in this poaching operation were not recreational anglers. It's not any different than walking into a bank with a gun and robbing it and calling the people involved hunters. Clearly, the volume of the catch and sophistication of the selling arrangement are indicative of an illegal commercial operation. Characterizing them as recreational anglers based on the boat involved is unfair to those of us that fish for fun out of our own boats.


his reply



> Thatâ€™s why I referred to them as suspected poachers.


In my opinion, he's dancing around the truth using words.

The first line of the article...



> Federal agents on Easter Eve confiscated nearly 500 illegally caught red snapper on what appeared to be a recreational vessel in Freeport Harbor.


I doubt I will change his mind and he isn't going to change mine. It's still an illegal, unlicensed commercial operation. At any rate, that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

stdreb27 said:


> This opens the door for what could be mistaken as recreational poaching, according to Shane Cantrell, executive director of the Charter Fisherman's Association, who believes this regulatory loophole is hampering the recovery of gulf's population of red snapper, an overfished and highly regulated species.
> "Incidents like these by private recreational fishermen highlight the failures of private angler leadership, not a failure in management of the fishery," Cantrell said. "Rather than doing their jobs and developing solutions to overfishing, state resource agencies are forcing anglers into civil disobedience. This punishes all of us."


1) I believe the guy was a CHARTER CAPTAIN, like Cantrell - not a private recreational fisherman. Until these actual details come out, it is premature for Cantrell to use this incident as a propaganda opportunity - it may very well backfire on him and I hope it does.

2) This type of incident underscores the fallacy of VMS and IFQs as being the end-all in "accountability". As Ernest noted previously, this boat could simply be a runner - fish offloaded from a VMS-monitored commercial red snapper fishing vessel onto a go-fast boat to bring in fish undetected (and not counted towards their quota). There is no way for VMS to track whether this type of illegal activity is occurring (and when you can make $15,000/day going to the back door of a restaurant, obviously it is).

It will be interesting to see the actual details of what happened.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"Clearly, the volume of the catch and sophistication of the selling arrangement are indicative of an illegal commercial operation." 

So, Mont, what are the details of this allegedly "sophisticated" selling arrangement?

Tom - if you are a runner boat, why would you have electric reels and all those coolers on the deck? If you want to do a reasonably well thought out runner deal, use a pleasure craft, construct some simple hidden holds, get some gold chains and some out of work "models" (without a rap sheet for prostitution), and its a three hour tour in my new go fast with some honeys. Not a fishing boat with gear hanging on the t-top.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> In my opinion, he's dancing around the truth using words.


 that's absolutely correct, and Cantrell has had Sikes ear for years....I promise that Cantrell authored at least half, if not more of that article.....I can "hear his voice" as I read it, and it's not David's, I read his all the time too....it's so blatantly inaccurate that it's kind of funny....no one in their right mind would characterize these guys as private recreational fishermen, LOL....

too much boys....you're trying WAAYY too hard to make private recs out as the bad guys in attempt to counteract the bad press you're getting lately as the truth gets exposed....

no one's buying it, and I'd be embarrassed if that article had my name on it...
snookered


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

stdreb27 said:


> no joke with a quote like this...
> 
> This opens the door for what could be mistaken as recreational poaching, according to Shane Cantrell, executive director of the Charter Fisherman's Association, who believes this regulatory loophole is hampering the recovery of gulf's population of red snapper, an overfished and highly regulated species.
> "Incidents like these by private recreational fishermen highlight the failures of private angler leadership, not a failure in management of the fishery," Cantrell said. "Rather than doing their jobs and developing solutions to overfishing, state resource agencies are forcing anglers into civil disobedience. This punishes all of us."


LMFAO ....What it sounds like is a misdiagnosed fishery........


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

I take it these fish were counted on the commercial quota since they were sold.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ernest said:


> "Clearly, the volume of the catch and sophistication of the selling arrangement are indicative of an illegal commercial operation."
> 
> So, Mont, what are the details of this allegedly "sophisticated" selling arrangement?





> Antonaras said generally in cases such as this the poachers have made arrangements with a buyer who has agreed to purchase the illegal catch. Illegal fish are sold on the black market to restaurants, dealers or online, he said.


I have no earthly idea, Ernest. The thought of cleaning 642 fish scares me, though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fin Reaper said:


> "in other news.... band of non-domestic recreational fishermen make off with thousands of pounds of illegally caught red snapper in their private fleet of lanchas" ha.


that right there is funny stuff


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> I have no earthly idea, Ernest. The thought of cleaning 642 fish scares me, though.


LOL! precisely! that would be new level of he'll....not sure me and buddy would get them cleaned before they spoiled? a LOT of ice over, what, a few days? and how were those guys going to get all the fish out of the boat by themselves? I'm no spring chicken, but PLEASE....

and then, where ya gonna put all the fillets? "yeah, I'd like two walk in freezers to go, please...."
snookered


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Tom - if you are a runner boat, why would you have electric reels and all those coolers on the deck? If you want to do a reasonably well thought out runner deal, use a pleasure craft, construct some simple hidden holds, get some gold chains and some out of work "models" (without a rap sheet for prostitution), and its a three hour tour in my new go fast with some honeys. Not a fishing boat with gear hanging on the t-top.


Don't know Ernest - probably easier to transfer the fish in coolers from one boat to the other. Also, why not just blend in with the other boats coming in the pass late afternoon? Coming in alone at midnight was probably why they were caught.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

hilton said:


> 1) I believe the guy was a CHARTER CAPTAIN, like Cantrell - not a private recreational fisherman. Until these actual details come out, it is premature for Cantrell to use this incident as a propaganda opportunity - it may very well backfire on him and I hope it does.
> 
> 2) This type of incident underscores the fallacy of VMS and IFQs as being the end-all in "accountability". As Ernest noted previously, this boat could simply be a runner - fish offloaded from a VMS-monitored commercial red snapper fishing vessel onto a go-fast boat to bring in fish undetected (and not counted towards their quota). There is no way for VMS to track whether this type of illegal activity is occurring (and when you can make $15,000/day going to the back door of a restaurant, obviously it is).
> 
> It will be interesting to see the actual details of what happened.


I'm still stunned at the bias.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Mont said:


> I have no earthly idea, Ernest. The thought of cleaning 642 fish scares me, though.


I'd start with the Warsaw cuz by the time I get done fillet that beast, the remaining fish would end up going for dog food! hwell:


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I think we should call the guy the " Puka shell necklace bandit". He is all over the interwebs.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Seeing these rank amateurs at work makes me inclined to change my hobbies. Here I am paying to fish, when I could be running wide open in a go fast, blasting some tunes, and entertaining some models. I could even get some of those hair plugs. 

See my new post in the help wanted section. Models must look good in a thong, have no arrests for prostitution related offenses, and exhibit a very poor understanding of the concept of civil disobedience. Discretion is required, and fish cleaning skills a plus. Submit resume consisting of high res. photo in thong with fillet knife.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Mont said:


> Sikes posted this pic of the unlicensed commercial boat on FB. If two guys walk in a bank with shotguns and rob the place, are they bank robbers or hunters?


Nice boat should be easy for the locals to identify its a yellow southport 29 I think with mercs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ernest said:


> Seeing these rank amateurs at work makes me inclined to change my hobbies. Here I am paying to fish, when I could be running wide open in a go fast, blasting some tunes, and entertaining some models. I could even get some of those hair plugs.
> 
> See my new post in the help wanted section. Models must look good in a thong, have no arrests for prostitution related offenses, and exhibit a very poor understanding of the concept of civil disobedience. Discretion is required, and fish cleaning skills a plus. Submit resume consisting of high res. photo in thong with fillet knife.


If you get that past the warden, let me know so I can apply what you learned to my pitch.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Seeing these rank amateurs at work makes me inclined to change my hobbies. Here I am paying to fish, when I could be running wide open in a go fast, blasting some tunes, and entertaining some models. I could even get some of those hair plugs.
> 
> See my new post in the help wanted section. Models must look good in a thong, have no arrests for prostitution related offenses, and exhibit a very poor understanding of the concept of civil disobedience. Discretion is required, and fish cleaning skills a plus. Submit resume consisting of high res. photo in thong with fillet knife.


You could market it as "Guaranteed to come back smelling like fish" trips.


----------



## Ed (Mar 23, 2005)

The Federal limit on vermillion snapper is 10, not 20 as the article states.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Mont said:


> Sikes posted this pic of the unlicensed commercial boat on FB. If two guys walk in a bank with shotguns and rob the place, are they bank robbers or hunters?


Exactly!! "Wal Mart opens the door to shoplifting because of unfair prices for their customers... leading to overshopping." Nauseating reporting at best. Both commercial and noncommercial fishermen become POACHERS when they break the law. Very simple.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

In all fairness, the TPWD report also includes the word recreational.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Was that Jamal?? He did get his grouper!!


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

https://locu.com/places/diegos-cantina-sugar-land-us/. They served grilled red snapper here before it was closed.


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

MikeWilson said:


> http://locu.com/places/diegos-cantina-sugar-land-us/. They served grilled red snapper here before it was closed.


This place has been closed for a couple years.


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=449683 are those verados on the southport 29 in the article photo?


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

I know I am reaching and I could be very very wrong if so I apologize in advance.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

MikeWilson said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=449683 are those verados on the southport 29 in the article photo?


They look like vrods


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

The restaurant is closed but there was a restaurant link as well at one time http://www.houstonchronicle.com/bus...s-from-Mexico-adapt-as-they-start-4283775.php.

Again sorry if I'm wrong and feel free to ban my ***.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

MikeWilson said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=449683 are those verados on the southport 29 in the article photo?


Yes verado 250's


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

MikeWilson said:


> The restaurant is closed but there was a restaurant link as well at one time http://www.houstonchronicle.com/bus...s-from-Mexico-adapt-as-they-start-4283775.php.
> 
> Again sorry if I'm wrong and feel free to ban my ***.


How is this relevant? I'm lost


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Ed said:


> The Federal limit on vermillion snapper is 10, not 20 as the article states.


I wondered if anyone would notice that

Another question. Since when is "recreational poaching" a "regulatory loophole"?


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> How is this relevant? I'm lost


http://profileengine.com/people/chagoberman/santiago.garza.berman


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> How is this relevant? I'm lost


It took me a while to piece the clues together. He is suggesting the poacher is a guy named Santiago that used to run a restaurant in sugar land. And he used to be a member here. Had the same boat with same motors. Sold snapper fajitas in the restaurant.

I'm not sure how you dug up all that old info but the puzzle pieces fit.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Day0ne said:


> I wondered if anyone would notice that
> 
> Another question. Since when is "recreational poaching" a "regulatory loophole"?


I think Cantrell( EDF Mouth Piece) is referring to the state waster snapper season. Funny how Texas managing it's own territorial waters is a regulatory loop hole but fishing the commercial TAC with recreational anglers with this "catch share fishing experience" nonsense is just fine. Ridiculous :headknock


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

This is a sophisticated operation. Selling to a closed restaurant. Very sneaky.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Was it incouragement from big fish Texas tv show?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Was it incouragement from big fish Texas tv show?


that'll be my defense


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

Ernest said:


> This is a sophisticated operation. Selling to a closed restaurant. Very sneaky.


Counselor I hear what you are saying. I could be very wrong .


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

Mako-Wish said:


> It took me a while to piece the clues together. He is suggesting the poacher is a guy named Santiago that used to run a restaurant in sugar land. And he used to be a member here. Had the same boat with same motors. Sold snapper fajitas in the restaurant.
> 
> I'm not sure how you dug up all that old info but the puzzle pieces fit.


He also fished out of Freeport out to 60 plus miles.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

ssteel069 said:


> Was that Jamal?? He did get his grouper!!


Yep.....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

4X's this amount of fish was shown( or scripted,made up) to be sold as legal dog food caught by a legal comm boat and sold by a legal fish house for a profit(Katie's did not do that for free) after laying out on a deck for hours with no ice just like this dock scene on some stupid reality show I was watching..no takers for human consumption,legal wanton waste ...O yea Nat-Geo's Big Fish ,Texas.....so these greedy "rec poachers" stuffing their drive in freezers need the book thrown at them,BG is beside himself with vindication, to draw the line,set an example,total ruin dead ahead for them .....a dead fish is a dead fish except for who legally kills it ...and why.......
I would think small scale poaching should really take off now that the whsl price is way up(due to Gulf Wild?) ....but Buddy really has nothing to worry about as he has the full weight of government to protect his entitlement...as these poachers will soon find out ....


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok enough already somebody just post up the names of the accused its obviously a known fact by many


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Selling those fish for pet food was not wanton waste. I don't get why people keep repeating that claim. Its bogus. 

The fish from the TV show were simply unmarketable to their customer base. They were not unfit for human consumption. So, that's not wanton waste. 

Further, illegal or black market goods sell at a fraction of the market price. Thus, increases in the wholesale price of legal fish only results in a fractional increase in the value of black market or illegal fish. The price change does not result in widespread substitution. 

As in, gun prices are up generally, but stolen guns have not significantly increased in price. 

Are you guys (other than prohibited persons) buying stolen guns to save a couple bucks? Are large numbers of gun stores now altering serial numbers to sell stolen guns? Of course not. 

Same here. To use illegal fish, you have to commit a series of other illegal and punishable offenses. Falsification of documents, tax violations, conspiracy, etc. The juice ain't worth the squeeze in the vast majority of situations.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Same here. To use illegal fish, you have to commit a series of other illegal and punishable offenses. Falsification of documents, tax violations, conspiracy, etc. The juice ain't worth the squeeze in the vast majority of situations.


Yet there are illegal commercial fishing operations busted each year. So maybe the juice is there.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Ok enough already somebody just post up the names of the accused its obviously a known fact by many


It's no secret who the two accused are, but we've yet to hear who the buyer was. The buyer needs to be busted, too.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

2.5 million fishing/hunting license sold annually in Texas . All these fisherman are capable of just going out to the deep water reefs, burning the the tops of the waves on the way out and then power poling down in 27+ fathoms .....
Not your average rec. , This article is a slap in the face to the 2.5 million , of which a small percent may end up with a illegal fish, usually accidental . Untruthful premature story , to take away our State water snapper loophole.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Ernest said:


> Selling those fish for pet food was not wanton waste. I don't get why people keep repeating that claim. Its bogus.
> 
> The fish from the TV show were simply unmarketable to their customer base. They were not unfit for human consumption. So, that's not wanton waste.
> 
> ...





Jolly Roger said:


> Yet there are illegal commercial fishing operations busted each year. So maybe the juice is there.


Worth is the relative term here. For those with nothing to lose, many things can be "worth" it.

This was an unlicensed commercial operation. Lack of proper licensing and the will to follow the rules does not make them recreational anglers. For anyone to call these poachers recreational anglers, p&w included, is wrong. This gives us all a black eye and inaccurately misrepresents recreational anglers to the public.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Selling those fish for pet food was not wanton waste. I don't get why people keep repeating that claim. Its bogus.
> 
> The fish from the TV show were simply unmarketable to their customer base. They were not unfit for human consumption. So, that's not wanton waste.
> 
> ...


Apparently there are chefs who value serving ultra fresh snapper to their customers (snapper 1 day old) and are willing to pay a premium price for black market fish through the back door.

And, when one can make +_$15,000/day to supply such fresh red snapper (and grouper), there is an economic incentive to break the rules, supplying commercially caught fish with no quota accounting.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Saw this on Kenneth's FB page. Thought I'd let yall know how he feels about us Rec's. He put it out there for all to see


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Saw this on Kenneth's FB page. Thought I'd let yall know how he feels about us Rec's. He put it out there for all to see


Wow!!!

Nothing like a good old fashioned customer bashing..... Doesn't that dude sell rec boats???

Oh wait he's is CFA - actually there's quite a few 2coolers on this CFA list, check it out pretty weak to see guys I have fished with from here supporting CFA

http://www.joincfa.org/page-1232091


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

He sells recs boats and books dove hunts, I won't be hunting with him any longer. Recs crashed the snapper population? What a freaking joke.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

He also lists Texas Sportfishing Yacht Sales as a supporter of The Charter Fisherman's Association on the CFA website - I don't believe that is accurate.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

hilton said:


> He also lists Texas Sportfishing Yacht Sales as a supporter of The Charter Fisherman's Association on the CFA website - I don't believe that is accurate.


From some of his previous comments I'd guess that is accurate.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

there has been an all out assault on REC fishermen from the commercial and CFA for many years now. They have portrayed RECs as the villains, only now are most REC's figuring this out. The show and now this only highlights how bad it is. 

The article was a first read type deal. Theory is that what is said first about news is what people remember. They call the poachers REC fishermen over and over, and this is what the general public will remember. You can bet that these poachers will be brought up by commercial and CFA as an example at the next council meeting to the FEDs. They will try to use it to take more buffer from REC, or some other means to curtail REC fishing even more.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*Apparently there are chefs who value serving ultra fresh snapper to their customers (snapper 1 day old) and are willing to pay a premium price for black market fish through the back door.*

Is that a factual statement you are making based upon your own personal knowledge, or is this merely a speculative opinion?

The chefs I personally know (relatively high end, not fish and chips) don't serve any one day old fish. Instead, they want to allow the tissue to relax with some time and age a bit. Tuna, swords, and a host of other fish benefit from from some time in the fridge.

I honestly don't know if that applies to snapper or not. Hence my question.

But, if snapper is best served one day old, and people are willing to pay a premium, wouldn't that be reflected in the legal market? Wouldn't people like Buddy be running smaller boats - like his contender - in order to capitalize on this "premium" market?

Or, does he segregate his catch by days and offer tiered pricing? Bet not.

And, there are no days when people clear $15K on 2000lbs. of illegal snapper. Not even close. I can buy legal fish all day long at retail for $5.99 a lb. in the round (gutted, head on). That's at retail. So, the profit portion is significantly less.


----------



## MikeWilson (Dec 31, 2009)

seems schizophrenic promoting catch shares and selling boats to recreational fisherman. head case ....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MikeWilson said:


> seems schizophrenic promoting catch shares and selling boats to recreational fisherman. head case ....
> 
> View attachment 2890977


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Get ready to have your 4th amendment rights violated every time you pass through the Freeport jetties this summer. Should be a hot bed of enforcement activities. Remember the constitution does not apply on the navigable waters of the U.S.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

only thing worse than a used car salesman is a used boat salesman....


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> there has been an all out assault on REC fishermen from the commercial and CFA for many years now. They have portrayed RECs as the villains, only now are most REC's figuring this out. The show and now this only highlights how bad it is.
> 
> Here is the latest....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Saw this on Kenneth's FB page. Thought I'd let yall know how he feels about us Rec's. He put it out there for all to see


FYI the Chris Crocker you quoted is a 2-cool member that sells hunting trips on this sight *ccrocker1313.*


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Hotrod and Mike Wilson 
Is this going to be another hide behind the screen/little man syndrome post. Its his opinion on battle between commercial and recreational fishing. He is not a commercial guy but we know plenty along with even more recreational guys. If you dont like it move on but by copying photos of someones facebook page that seems like you need to get a life. Everyone is talking stuff about someone on a forum but nothing to anyone's face. Hotrod I hate to lose buisness but book another hunt along with the other hunts booked so far and talk to his face if there's an issue. Or you know where the man works because Hilton posted that and go to his office. 

By the way thanks for advertising for us just booked another 18 hunters for 3 days of dove hunting this morning because of this thread.

Chriscrockeroutfitting.com 

Crocker Jr OUT!!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guys, once again, this has spiraled out of control and it's not what this forum is about. I don't have the time nor intentions of playing net nanny.


----------

